
Ask HN: Will Robinhood face legal consequences? - aparsons
Will SEC&#x2F;FINRA pursue action against Robinhood for their failings last month?
Their support has been downright horrible, people have lost a lot of money, and I see a few “Class action” movements on Twitter but nothing on the news.<p>As for myself, Robinhood has been holding my money hostage for nearly 2 months, with no end is sight. I hope they are held accountable, but if anyone with knowledge of the factors at play here can chime in, I’d appreciate it.
======
PaulHoule
In cases like this they go through this process

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/14/robinhood-debate-
highlights-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/14/robinhood-debate-highlights-
differences-in-fdic-and-sipc-protections.html)

and eventually your accounts are transferred to another broker or possibly you
get a cash settlement.

